

Build vs. Buy: How to blow $100,000 saving money - nodesocket
https://soundcloud.com/baremetrics/build-vs-buy-how-to-blow-100000-saving-money

======
nodesocket
The fundamental question, buy it, or build it. In my experience, entrepreneurs
will buy it, developers will almost always build it.

